# Azub TRIcon with BionX e-Assist and Pinion Gearbox



## Aushiker (5 Apr 2014)

A more interesting build has been detailed on the Azub blog. It is a Azub TRIcon trike with a Pinion p1.18 gearbox and BionX motor.


----------



## Scoosh (5 Apr 2014)

An interesting a good-looking little gearbox. Would 2kg on the end of a boom be an issue ... but I  the concept, the range and the 'tidiness' - and the distance between one's legs/feet is not going to be much bigger.

Price will be the determining factor as usual, I guess.


----------



## Aushiker (6 Apr 2014)

Scoosh said:


> An interesting a good-looking little gearbox. Would 2kg on the end of a boom be an issue ...


Well people put mid-drive motors there on trikes and SWB and I am planning to do the same with a Bafang BBS01 on my Bacchetta Giro 20 ATT so I hope not  I haven't seen any reports of issues.






Andrew


----------

